# made the leap...



## roadandtrail (Oct 4, 2007)

....but I have one issue. I'm climbing along a steep hill in the easiest gear. I mistakenly go for one last downshift but I have no more gears left. Instead of simply not allowing the shift (ala dura-ace) the dtap shifters now upshift me one gear. :cryin:


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

roadandtrail said:


> ....but I have one issue. I'm climbing along a steep hill in the easiest gear. I mistakenly go for one last downshift but I have no more gears left. Instead of simply not allowing the shift (ala dura-ace) the dtap shifters now upshift me one gear. :cryin:


Roadandtrail, I had the same problem so I know exactly what you mean. It's actually easily fixed. Robdamanii suggested this solution to me and I had it fixed within about a minute:

"Limit. You need the inner limit screw to allow just a hair more movement than you'd think. It allows for a "false shift" on the shifter that leaves the chain on the big sprocket."

Just adjust the lower screw by fractions of a turn and try downshifting in the biggest cog until you get a kind of "interrupted" downshift. It'll give a sharp click in the middle of its travel and snap back instead of engaging the pawl for an upshift.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I found this out with my Force group as well. When I'm already in my easiest gear if I try to shift again the lever will push to the stop then relax. Still plenty far away from my spokes but doesn't screw me up.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Yup, the above solution is correct. SRAM's low limit setup is slightly different from that of Shimano's to allow for this "false shift".


----------



## roadandtrail (Oct 4, 2007)

skaruda_23 said:


> Roadandtrail, I had the same problem so I know exactly what you mean. It's actually easily fixed. Robdamanii suggested this solution to me and I had it fixed within about a minute:
> 
> "Limit. You need the inner limit screw to allow just a hair more movement than you'd think. It allows for a "false shift" on the shifter that leaves the chain on the big sprocket."
> 
> Just adjust the lower screw by fractions of a turn and try downshifting in the biggest cog until you get a kind of "interrupted" downshift. It'll give a sharp click in the middle of its travel and snap back instead of engaging the pawl for an upshift.


great! thanks i'll try it!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Indeed. It's a fine line of how far to draw out the low limit screw. Basically, you just want enough movement to allow the "false shift" to happen, and then you're gold.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Is this limit screw stuff in the official Sram installation/adjustment instructions?


----------



## roadandtrail (Oct 4, 2007)

worked like a charm! thanks again!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Roadandtrail - absolutely.

Camilo - I'm not sure if it is or not. I'm not even sure if I still have the original installation manual, but I'm sure it can be found online to check.

Edit: just checked into the technical manuals online. Unless I missed something, they don't tell you to allow a touch of extra movement in the low limit screw.


----------

